

Youtube phishing site - c4urself
http://www.youyube.com

======
fredsanford
FWIW, the Web Of Trust Chrome extension caught it.

------
antimora
I wonder if there is a place to report such sites.

------
antimora
Okay, I've reported this to security@youtube.com

